
The Ugly Side of Bike Sharing - epynonymous
https://www.yahoo.com/news/amazing-drone-photos-abandoned-bikes-slideshow-wp-184518716.html
======
epynonymous
ironic that bike sharing is supposed to help the environment by reducing the
reliance on cars, but the stark reality in china is that the copy cat clones
are causing massive competition through aggressive funding and trying to
displace each other by means of being the company with the most reach i.e.
most bikes. i am abhorred by the waste of resources on such a massive scale,
backed by vc’s who are in it for money only, what happened to changing the
world? i live in shanghai and i see these damn bikes encroach on every
sidewalk, users park these damn things anywhere and everywhere they please,
and there are a lot of mobike, ofo, etc just sitting there being unused,
orange, yellow, green, blue, white. for companies’ whose premise is being
green, the hypocrisy is too blatant, everyone’s just trying to get rich quick.
one could argue that the number of cars would be increasing faster if not for
these bike sharing services, which makes bike sharing the lesser of two evils,
but come on, if just one bike company were to stand and say, enough of this
crap, i don’t need mass coverage of a city with my bikes, i win by having
principles and creating an innovative experience that separates me from my
competitors, i would jump on that in a heartbeat!

